# one pupil bigger then the other



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

hey i just noticed that one of my P's (about 1") has one pupil bigger then the other
never seen this on anyother fish do u no what it is??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Never seen this...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah some P's have messed up eyes, or even none at all... I wouldnt sweat it man,
Any pics?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Some are born that way... Nothing you can do.


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

hehe mine doesnt have a tail (not a defect)


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

One of my 2 inch reds had one pupil that was smaller than the other. Didn't seem to affect him at all. But he was eaten


----------

